# First Lady Mrs. Michelle Obama, A Thorn In The Side of My Accomplished, Black or American Friends,



## AveryJarhman (Mar 16, 2018)

*First Lady Mrs. Michelle Obama, A Thorn In The Side of My Accomplished, Black or American Friends, Neighbors and Co-Workers of African Descent.*

_"First Lady Michelle Obama delivered an inspirational speech. Let's look back to one of inspirations speeches she made and the positivity she embodies."_


Reading in a Facebook group the preceding comment about Mrs. Michelle Obama, and after watching the attached YT vid I was *inspired* to show off my minimal Photoshop skills, creating the following image and sharing my thoughts, concerns and opinions about the former first lady:







Sadly, USA First Lady Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama's apparent WILLFUL IGNORANCE has inspired me to write about our nation's PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-*TRUTH*-tellers the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the "T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures that *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, deprived these American men, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.











I am referring to a MUCH-IGNORED black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that for more than THIRTY years is responsible for INSPIRING untold numbers of American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including at least THIRTEEN of the Obama's  or White House guests...






...to compose VIOLENCE riddled, female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb that black or American girls and women of African descent, *the MATERNAL HALF of America's population*, should be viewed as less than human *itches, and treated like *hores, 'hoes' or 't.h.o.t.s' (that.hoe.over.there).

I am referring to America's #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I personally witnessed during the near-twelve years I was a uniformed cop, robbery and death investigator serving YOUNG 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn Carter's and Christopher Wallace's Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods.











Sadly, during this period of American societal and human evolution, regularly I witnessed a significant population of SELFISH, immature, apathetic black or American teen and adult moms of African descent apparently experiencing some type of emotional or mental illness impeding and preventing them from embracing a mom's innate, natural maternal instinct to protect hers, or any child from experiencing potentially life scarring physical or emotional trauma...

......as well as failing to recognize a medical science established FACT that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, _(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)_ as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors.

I am referring to a large population of apparent emotionally or mentally ill black or American teen and adult MOTHERS of African descent raising, nurturing and socializing a significant population of illogical thinking, freedom loving "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" minded American citizens IGNORANTLY believing they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY and HATEFULLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence, our successful, accomplished, free-thinking black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent, choosing to enjoy their INALIENABLE RIGHT to peacefully pursue *THEIR OWN *individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness!

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and intimidate our peaceful, accomplished black or African American friends, neighbors and co-workers.

"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"


RESPECTFULLY IT IS, *HUMAN COMMON SENSE* TIME:

With respect and and genuine sincerity, I am curious to learn if YOU, my reasonably responsible, well adjusted, caring American or foreign born neighbor, believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of our black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent...

...when they *CHOSE *to invite to their children's and Nation's home, more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing and promoting American music art portraying black or African American citizens, in particular teen boys and adult men...

...as depressed, angry, frustrated, violent, female hating, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?






____
I'm not hating. I was not raised and nurtured to hate. I was raised by two young, caring, reasonably responsible parents choosing to use non-violent punishment and discipline to instill in *young me* a sense of compassion, empathy and respect for our neighbors.

I choose to share facts, truth and knowledge developed by medical doctors who I believe the late American urban-TRUTH-teller and admitted 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur, would hail as true American Problem Solvers genuinely concerned about improving the physical health and emotional well being of all our Nation's people.

Thankfully, our Nation's growing population of accomplished, successful black or American medical professionals of African descent, who in addition to acting as role models for our Nation's young, offer intelligent REAL SOLUTIONS for improving the *Quality of Life *for untold numbers of American children and teens, *WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, experience a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing.

I am referring to Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness and Dr. Robert K. Ross, MD, President & CEO of The California Endowment.

These responsible, caring Americans hold the "KEY" to greatly improving the Quality of Life, as well as reducing emotional and physical health issues experienced by far too many Americans of all ages.

If you take the time to learn a bit about 'Childhood Trauma', aka 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (ACEs), no doubt you'll notice Tupac's #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse *AWARENESS*\*PREVENTION* concept creatively and accurately expresses 'Childhood Trauma' in seven words:

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE*" ~Tupac Shakur






On Sunday, March 11, 2018, during a 60 Minutes segment titled "Treating Trauma", Belinda Pittman-McGee, a Domestic Abuse victim-survivor, EDUCATES Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' aka 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, about our Nation's PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, a potentially life scarring medical disease and condition known as, 'Childhood Trauma' aka 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (#ACEs).






In my opinion, this brief exchange with world renown Childhood Development researcher Dr. Bruce Perry, M.D., Ph.D, is the most 'important highlight' of the full 14 minute segment.

Oprah reports on childhood trauma's long-term effects

The second mind blowing highlight is when Oprah asks Mrs. Pittman-McGee if she believes the cycle of poverty, joblessness, homelessness and incarceration can be solved without first addressing the issue of Childhood Trauma...and Mrs. Pittman-McGee immediately replies, "No."

Watch 60 Minutes: Treating childhood trauma - Full show on CBS All Access

Peace.


----------

